

Oh Yea, There's Also A New Apple Remote - kloncks
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/10/20/oh-yeah-theres-a-new-apple-remote/

======
inglorian
It seems a little strange/unintuitive that the play/pause button isn't in the
middle anymore. The body also seems strangely long. Maybe I'm missing the
point of this redesign? Apple usually has good reasons for what it does; can
someone explain why this new design is an improvement in usability?

~~~
roc
IIRC 'play/pause' doubles as 'select' in the menus and 'menu' doubles as
'back'.

Putting them next to each other would seem to make it easier for people to
note and remember the relationship when navigating menus.

------
snewe
Direct link:

<http://store.apple.com/us/product/MC377LL/A>

